# Ls2 Gto 02 Sensor Simulators



## LS2 POWER (Mar 6, 2006)

On 3/4/06 I replace the center resonator; the only thing that was keeping my exhaust from being dual (05 GTO LS2) FOR A 2.5 X PIPE NOT MUCH DIFERANCE IN SOUND; ABOUT A 5HP GAIN AT $125 AT A LOCAL MUFFLER SHOP
WANT TO REMOVE MY CATS LOOKING FOR 02 SENSOR SIMS. FOR THE 05 LS2 GTO, ANY ONE KNOW WERE THEY CAN BE PURCHASED.
ALSO LOOKING TO BUY AN AIR BOX THAT MOUNTS FRONT OF HOOD DUAL CONE FILTERS AND ATTACHES DIRECTLY TO THE AIR THROTLE BODY. AGAIN N.T.K WERE TO PURCHASE.


----------

